# Anyone Used Pepper Tree Wood ?



## shipwright

We just had a pepper tree (Schinus molle) cut down in our yard and I saved some of the trunk. I milled a sample and it was impressed with its hardness and weight. The tree died over a year ago and has been standing in the Az. sun ever since. It's only a few inches in diameter and appears quite dry but with very little checking. Just wondering what if any experiences you may have had with it.


----------



## Schwieb

Don't know about pepperwood, but in general "ornamental' tree wood is very interesting to work with. They are generally slow growing and thus have very tight growth rings and hence a denser wood. I always found that these woods turn well.


----------



## grizzman

the wood does look dense and and is a lovly cream colored wood, maybe ken has a good idea, try turning some, i have no doubt you will come up with something beautiful…i look forward to seeing what becomes of this..i had a good size holly in my yard and it now is here, ready for future projects…have fun with it paul


----------



## sras

Does it smell like pepper?


----------



## Gene01

Probably turns well. Maybe, turn a salt shaker?


----------



## renners

A pepper mill seems appropriate.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*There you go! . . LOL *


----------



## shipwright

I mostly only turn pieces for larger projects but my friend Arnie is a turner and he will be turning a pepper mill from it.
It does seem appropriate.


----------



## Tim457

Searched google for Schinus molle wood and got this:
Timber: Heartwood is a dull, light red, deepening upon exposure and becoming more or less purplish and rather oily looking; distinct but not sharply demarcated from the brownish-grey sapwood; moderately hard and heavy, specific gravity (air-dry) 0.54-0.68; texture medium to fine, uniform; grain variable, often irregular; very easy to work; durability high; wood is termite resistant and therefore suitable for posts.

First link is a pdf and says:
The wood is resinous, heavy, hard, fine textured, and resistant to termites. It has an average density of 0.669 g per cm3 (Schulte and oth- ers 1992). The wood is used for posts and interior floors; farm implements, such as ploughs, yokes, and tool handles; rustic furniture; and home construction.


----------



## Kentuk55

Looks like it will make a nice anything


----------



## rance

My vote is for a Salt shaker. I like the irony of it.


----------

